# 2011 vs 2012 CAAD 10



## sbindra (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there any difference between the 2011 and 2012 CAAD 10 frame set other than the color scheme? Just ordered a 2012 that should be in sometime in the middle of September. Just bought the frame set so any specification changes in the models is of no importance.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

oh make sure you have one of those balloon weights to hold it down before you assemble it. Yeah, it's that lite for the size your holding.

Anyway, I have heard of no differences besides some paint colors. One of them is this light blue/orange set up. Kind of funky.


----------



## Penguins/Steelers/Pirates (Jul 27, 2011)

*Caad 10 5 compact or synapse 5 compact*

I'm looking to get one of these bikes...any thoughts? First time road bike and would like to do some local races and a triathlon when my swimming gets up to par.


----------

